# Villagers remove, re-add, and move their furniture



## Calysis (Apr 21, 2020)

Tried to do a search and couldn't find what I was looking for - apologies if there is already an existing thread!

I'll start off by saying that I don't give my villagers anything _except_ one set of clothing because I don't want them to display stuff in their house. I also want to keep them as original as possible.

So imagine my surprise when I noticed Raymond removed his desktop computer, a document stack, and a fax machine from his home.

I began to worry a bit. Did this cat really get rid of three furnishings at the same time? And... for what? There was a table with absolutely nothing on it!

I dreaded the thought of buying the furniture he previously had and giving it back to him. I showed my bf what happened, and he suggested that maybe Raymond is just redecorating.

So... I decided to time travel and hope that he would get his furniture back.
*** I time travel a day, and he got a document stack and his fax machine back (yay)! Still no desktop computer, though.
** ** I time travel another day, and his house is back to original condition!​
_Huge_ relief. I thought my gift of a shirt messed up his house somehow, but I'm so glad that wasn't the case!

So apparently, your villagers will remove, move, and re-add their furniture some days (items on tables at least; I have not noticed them moving furniture like tables, couches, or furniture placed directly on the floor). No clue what triggers it or if it's just random.
*** I did notice that, on the day I noticed three of his furnishings were gone, he was exercising / doing yoga. When he got all of his furniture back on display, he was dusting / cleaning.​
Now that I know his house isn't messed up, I think it's a neat feature of the game, and I wonder what other villagers move their stuff around, too. I also wonder if it's only limited to items placed on tables, since I have yet to see my villagers move furniture like chairs, tables, and other furniture placed directly on the floor.

Has anyone else noticed their villagers doing this? If so, what did they move? o:


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 21, 2020)

One time I noticed that Bam moved his judge's bell to a different spot on the table. Another time I saw that he had a stack of books that I definitely didn't give him. I've only noticed it with table items too, but I give my villagers lots of items so I can't always remember what their houses looked like before.


----------



## rianne (Apr 21, 2020)

Yes, this happens with mine a lot.

I gave Kiki a tissue box, the place setting item and a sewing box. Sometimes she’ll have her tissue box and stereo out, sometimes it’s just the tissue box. Kinda drives me crazy seeing the place setting facing the wrong way (she has a chair for her table).

What’s odd is with Dom, I gave him a bear and sometimes there will be two on display.

I also gave Chrissy a parasol and it’s facing the wrong way but she never changes the positioning.


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 21, 2020)

I noticed this with Marshal. He have a coffee grinder and a portable record player. Sometimes I don't see the record player. It's a really nice touch!


----------



## Aliya (Apr 21, 2020)

I've noticed this too and my villagers definitely do this. They sometimes acquire duplicates of items I give them too and put them in their house. It annoys me when they replace their nicer stuff with random things that don't match their house anymore. 

The worst is when they give you items from their house and unfortunately they know when you're regifting something now so it's hard to fix it!


----------



## Clock (Apr 21, 2020)

Its random, I remember giving villagers some accessories  and then the next day, they put them out inside their house. There has been cases when some villagers end up giving me stuff they owned when it was replaced by something i gave.


----------



## jrenee7 (Apr 21, 2020)

Katt likes to sing, so I gave her a silver mic a few days ago. She put it just the the right of the doorway. I went to visit her today, & I noticed the microphone was turned around, facing the wall.


----------



## Calysis (Apr 21, 2020)

Aliya said:


> The worst is when they give you items from their house and unfortunately they know when you're regifting something now so it's hard to fix it!


Whaaattt?! I had no idea they know that you're giving them something that they gave you previously! That's kind of awesome, but it would be annoying as well if you're trying to fix their home.


----------



## Aliya (Apr 21, 2020)

Calysis said:


> Whaaattt?! I had no idea they know that you're giving them something that they gave you previously! That's kind of awesome, but it would be annoying as well if you're trying to fix their home.



Yes, they make a remark about how the item looks familiar to them now. It's a love-hate relationship for me because I like that they remember, but I want to give them their nice stuff back!


----------



## Cancoon (Apr 21, 2020)

I might be wrong but I've given Goldie and Flurry like 5+ clothing items, they haven't replaced any of their furniture for it! Although, Bruce and Genji didn't have any dressers or anything so I got worried they'd throw out the clothes I gave them and gifted them dressers lol

----



Aliya said:


> The worst is when they give you items from their house and unfortunately they know when you're regifting something now so it's hard to fix it!





Calysis said:


> Whaaattt?! I had no idea they know that you're giving them something that they gave you previously! That's kind of awesome, but it would be annoying as well if you're trying to fix their home.


I love that they can remember, but I hate that I don't!
Genji gave me a baseball hat and one day I went shopping and saw a baseball hat that I thought would look good on him... and yup. Same one! lol


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 21, 2020)

They also like to rearrange their furniture. My Sherb rearranges a fair amount.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 21, 2020)

I had also noticed villagers will sometimes replace certain furniture in their homes with a DIY workbench (if they don’t already have one) when they’re crafting, and it tends to stay there for the rest of the day.


----------



## Calysis (Apr 21, 2020)

Cancoon said:


> I might be wrong but I've given Goldie and Flurry like 5+ clothing items, they haven't replaced any of their furniture for it! Although, Bruce and Genji didn't have any dressers or anything so I got worried they'd throw out the clothes I gave them and gifted them dressers lol



When I gave Olivia a second shirt, she wore it for a day and the next time I entered her house, she had it on display. Would not remove it either. ;;" I have since kicked her out and replaced her, so now she is original besides a mysterious dress I gave her, lmao. Maybe you have to wait a few days before giving them another shirt?


----------



## texas toast (Apr 21, 2020)

Raymond came up to me and was like hey im redecorating so here's a fax machine but I haven't checked if he's added another back.. guess ill have to give it back to him eventually if it isn't there soon lol


----------



## Cancoon (Apr 21, 2020)

Calysis said:


> When I gave Olivia a second shirt, she wore it for a day and the next time I entered her house, she had it on display. Would not remove it either. ;;" I have since kicked her out and replaced her, so now she is original besides a mysterious dress I gave her, lmao. Maybe you have to wait a few days before giving them another shirt?


Ah true they do put the clothes on display :c and it's funny thinking someone has her with the dress lol. I noticed my villagers would sometimes cycle out what they put on display? Like, I gave Flurry glasses which she wore for a while, put on display, and then wore again.
I know they occasionally stop displaying clothing but idk if there's anyway to make them stop displaying it.


----------



## X23cyndi (May 24, 2020)

Marshal told me he was redecorating and felt that his coffee grinder didn't add to his character anymore, then gave it to me even though I discouraged him. I haven't seen it in his house since then, and this happened last week.  Does this mean he no longer has the coffee grinder as part of his rotational furniture?


----------



## Fye (May 24, 2020)

Calysis said:


> Has anyone else noticed their villagers doing this? If so, what did they move? o:



I first noticed it with Raymond too. I looked at his house on Nookipedia beforehand but after he moved he didn't have a fax machine or a desktop computer    he really likes cycling things around. I've been gifting him random books and other office furniture hoping that he'll finally get rid of his Newton's cradle cause he keeps putting it in random places haha


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

villagers seem to redecorate and rearrange their furniture a lot in this game lol


----------



## X23cyndi (May 24, 2020)

texas toast said:


> Raymond came up to me and was like hey im redecorating so here's a fax machine but I haven't checked if he's added another back.. guess ill have to give it back to him eventually if it isn't there soon lol


Did you ever see if he put it back in his house? Marshal did this to me too but with his coffee grinder.


----------



## Lattecakes (May 24, 2020)

My Marshal had taken his coffee grinder away and a few days later, he gave it to me as a gift lol!!


----------



## Barney (May 24, 2020)

The first time I realised this was when I noticed Marshal had taken away his record player, which I really liked in his house.

I have him an identical one, hoping he'd keep it this time.

The next day he had two!

 

Thankfully he never had both on display at the same time after that occasion.


----------



## milkie (May 24, 2020)

my audie has a fruits basket that she keeps putting on her system kitchen or rattan stool  and my fauna has this book that she places everywhere


----------



## texas toast (May 25, 2020)

X23cyndi said:


> Did you ever see if he put it back in his house? Marshal did this to me too but with his coffee grinder.


I'm pretty sure he put it back eventually, haven't really been looking for it but I'm pretty sure I saw it the other day


----------



## John Wick (May 25, 2020)

Claude moved his infused water dispenser from a log stool to a table.

All the furniture looks the same in this game so I guess it doesn't matter.

I can't tell their interiors apart.

Teddy looks like Claude, looks like blah.

Wood.


----------

